# Driver Referral $$$ Bonus Question



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

Does anyone know if Lyft shows its current referral bonus promotions online for each state and where I can find it.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

http://www.investopedia.com/articles/04/042104.asp


----------



## SailingWithThe Breeze (Feb 22, 2017)

A new driver cannot look it up. I just went thought this as I was trying to determine what the sign-on bonus, if any, was for my area. I even wrote to Lyft and asked them, but just received a vague answer with no real information. So I signed up anyway and found out it was an extra 50-cents a ride for up to 80 rides during the first 30-days. Of course, it’s different for every area and changes often...perhaps in SF it is pretty good right now. Perhaps a SF driver could chime in with some info...


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

SF currently is $400.


----------



## Carbalbm (Jun 6, 2016)

I signed up a month ago and got $1,000 for 300 rides in 60 days. Almost there.

I found the code through Google, but it is no longer active (limited to first 1000 SF sign-ups). My referral code only shows $100, and I've found a couple others that are for $250 ($2 per ride until you reach $250).

I would suggest continuing to search Google. Also, when you click referral links it should clearly show what the bonus is on the sign up page before signing up. I would make sure it is what you are expecting, since Lyft is notoriously difficult to change/argue with.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

So the Lyft referral amount goes higher or lower based on whether or not they need drivers in an area?


----------



## Carbalbm (Jun 6, 2016)

REX HAVOC said:


> So the Lyft referral amount goes higher or lower based on whether or not they need drivers in an area?


It actually looks like it is based purely on what code you use. I've seen 3-4 different values all for San Francisco.


----------



## JuniorSF (Jan 25, 2017)

This is what is showing up for my app.

The code owner gets $100 while new driver gets $400 after 125 rides in 30 days.

At least my code gives bonus in bulk instead of chump change per ride.


----------



## Shelovespets (Aug 27, 2016)

Offering $5000 for 1000 rides in 90 days. Los Angeles only.


----------



## SailingWithThe Breeze (Feb 22, 2017)

When I signed up a few days ago, it was $40 for 80 rides in 30 days. Today, it is now $150 for 50 rides in 30 days. I know that's the way the cookie crumbkes, but I can't help but feel a little bummed!


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

I heard they are offering $10 to the drivers as a referral fee in some cities. That's beyond insulting.


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

JuniorSF said:


> View attachment 101212
> 
> 
> This is what is showing up for my app.
> ...


Is there any way to find out what a new rider gets as incentive for them to use a referral code? I asked both Lyft and Uber about this and they gave me vague answers.

Referring a driver is easy, its a meeting of the minds basically, but a rider, trying to figure that one out.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Shelovespets said:


> Offering $5000 for 1000 rides in 90 days. Los Angeles only.


Still????

What does the referrer get?


----------



## Shelovespets (Aug 27, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Still????
> 
> What does the referrer get?


Again. $500 for referring.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Shelovespets said:


> Offering $5000 for 1000 rides in 90 days. Los Angeles only.


What happens of a new driver doesn't make that 1000 ride goal? Is there a breakdown in rides for a lower payout?

I currently do Uber, and am planning to do Lyft very soon.


----------



## mrhappi79 (Jan 28, 2016)

Never mind. I thought the question was in regards to regular sign up bonus. 

I contacted customer support before signing up to inquire about an sign up specials in Los Angeles. I was told to google "Lyft Los Angeles Bonus" and to click on the Lyft ad that comes up on the results. Refreshing the search will cycle through the available bonuses.

The available bonus at the time (January 2017) were:

$500 for 100 rides in 30 days
$1000 for 250 rides in 60 days
$5000 for 1000 rides in 90 days

I chose the $1000 bonus and signed up successfully via the link. A couple days after being activated a note showing my active bonus and the date I need to complete by showed up on the app.

This is only a part time gig and found that by doing about 12 hours a week I'll be able to meet the requirements.


----------



## Shelovespets (Aug 27, 2016)

DocT said:


> What happens of a new driver doesn't make that 1000 ride goal? Is there a breakdown in rides for a lower payout?
> 
> I currently do Uber, and am planning to do Lyft very soon.


Afraid not. It's all or nothing. Go for the $1000 offer shown in previous comment. That is certainly doable.


----------



## JuniorSF (Jan 25, 2017)

MrMikeNC said:


> Is there any way to find out what a new rider gets as incentive for them to use a referral code? I asked both Lyft and Uber about this and they gave me vague answers.
> 
> Referring a driver is easy, its a meeting of the minds basically, but a rider, trying to figure that one out.


Depends on each code and area.
My code last I learned of gives new pax $10 worth of ride credits, but it only uses $2 per trip, so a total of 5 rides discounted.


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

JuniorSF said:


> Depends on each code and area.
> My code last I learned of gives new pax $10 worth of ride credits, but it only uses $2 per trip, so a total of 5 rides discounted.


So basically no way to know. Gotcha.

And with my luck since I live in Raleigh, NC its probably 50 cents per trip or something crazy.


----------



## JuniorSF (Jan 25, 2017)

MrMikeNC said:


> So basically no way to know. Gotcha.
> 
> And with my luck since I live in Raleigh, NC its probably 50 cents per trip or something crazy.


There's a way.









Once you click that, it will show you how much ride credits pax will get.


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

JuniorSF said:


> There's a way.
> 
> View attachment 102061
> 
> ...


$15. So I get paid $15 while they get $15 in ride credit.


----------



## JuniorSF (Jan 25, 2017)

MrMikeNC said:


> $15. So I get paid $15 while they get $15 in ride credit.










I get $10, pax gets $20 worth of ride credits, but its not $20 for 1 ride.

Like i said my last referral it gave pax $10, but $2 per ride. It's so no one abuses new pax referral and make new accts everytime just to get one $20 free ride.


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

JuniorSF said:


> View attachment 102063
> 
> I get $10, pax gets $20 worth of ride credits, but its not $20 for 1 ride.
> 
> Like i said my last referral it gave pax $10, but $2 per ride. It's so no one abuses new pax referral and make new accts everytime just to get one $20 free ride.


Dang I was going to use it exactly for that if I ever need to go to the airport for vacation. lol Ah well. Still at least if someone uses my code I'd get $15.


----------

